# Multivitamin



## Ruffio N Reinas (Oct 30, 2012)

Hello, I was wondering if any of you give your chi and multivitamin. Or can anyone recommend a good multivitamin??


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Jaxx gets Nupro, the Joint Health version. It is the Original Nupro with the extra Joint health items. It is the one with the silver label. 

It has helped Jaxx's limp a lot and I like that it has other vitamins in it as well.


----------



## Ruffio N Reinas (Oct 30, 2012)

intent2smile said:


> Jaxx gets Nupro, the Joint Health version. It is the Original Nupro with the extra Joint health items. It is the one with the silver label.
> 
> It has helped Jaxx's limp a lot and I like that it has other vitamins in it as well.


Do you know if contains all the vitamins, like a multivitamin would??


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Ruffio N Reinas said:


> Do you know if contains all the vitamins, like a multivitamin would??


This is what it says on their website:


> NUPRO All Natural Dog Supplement
> is an all natural, holistic product that replaces essential vitamins, minerals and digestive enzymes lacking from the process foods. The formulation replenishes dogs with the nutrients that they would have obtained if they are out in the wild. Nupro dog supplement is great for all breeds and all ages of dogs. Even safe for puppies!


I e-mailed them before I put Jaxx on it because I wanted to know if I should give the joint supplement and the regular Nupro. The lady was really nice and explained that the joint supplement version had everything the regular Nupro had with vitamins and minerals but it had the extra joint supplements as well. She even sent me a taste sample for Jaxx to make sure he liked it before I bought it.

She gave me a list of the vitamins and minerals that it contained but I cannot seem to find the e-mail.


----------



## Ruffio N Reinas (Oct 30, 2012)

intent2smile said:


> This is what it says on their website:
> 
> 
> I e-mailed them before I put Jaxx on it because I wanted to know if I should give the joint supplement and the regular Nupro. The lady was really nice and explained that the joint supplement version had everything the regular Nupro had with vitamins and minerals but it had the extra joint supplements as well. She even sent me a taste sample for Jaxx to make sure he liked it before I bought it.
> ...


Okay. Where do you buy your Nupro? That is what I was originally planning on getting, I just didn't know if it had a wide range of vitamins like a multivitamin has.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Ruffio N Reinas said:


> Okay. Where do you buy your Nupro? That is what I was originally planning on getting, I just didn't know if it had a wide range of vitamins like a multivitamin has.


I buy mine from Amazon. 

I like it because it doesn't have any grains, wheat, corn, sugars, fillers or that type of stuff. I researched a lot of the multivitamins for dogs and there were several that had a lot of fillers and sugars in them. I don't like feeding foods with grains and fillers in it so I did not want Jaxx on a vitamin with fillers.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

This link to their site shows the ingredients, and what vitamins each ingredient provides: Dog Vitamin Supplements Dog Vitamins Arthritis Dogs Treatments

We're waiting on a taste sample from them


----------



## Ruffio N Reinas (Oct 30, 2012)

I just ordered the gold label off Amazon!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I use Wholistic Pet Canine Complete


----------



## Ruffio N Reinas (Oct 30, 2012)

Huly said:


> I use Wholistic Pet Canine Complete


I looked at that too, because I have seen you mention that brand before. Is it just like a powder you sprinkle on their food?? Can you make a gravy with it like the nupro?


----------



## louie (Mar 28, 2013)

anyone hear of my healthy chihuahua multivitamin?


----------

